# Nikon D3200 to trigger off camera flash



## mgblunt

Is there a way to trigger off camera flash using the built in flash on the Nikon D3200 camera without the built in flash influencing the picture ?


----------



## Designer

I've thought about doing that, but have not tried it yet.  Place an opaque reflector (white cardboard) just in front of the BI flash so that the light will be blocked from your subject, and reflected toward the speedlight. Let me know if it works.


----------



## AKUK

I'm not familiar with the D3200 but assume that it has no CLS/Commander mode. You could either deflect the light as suggested above, provided the slave flash can see it, or turn the flash compensation power down so that its brightness is insufficient to cause much/any impact to the photo and the slave detect it. Alternatively you could use a hotshoe adapter/extension and run a wire to the flash (which is a trip hazard and a PITA).

If you're going to be doing a lot of OFC, then you may as well just bite the bullet and invest in a set of wireless triggers. Whether you decide to go with manual or TTL triggers, or Pocketwizard 344/433Mhz (to use sekonic meter triggering) or 2.4ghz triggers is up to you and will dependant upon your budget and existing equipment. If it's posed stuff, I personally just use manual triggers on a PW frequency so I can meter the flashes with the Sekonic L-758DR. You have time to adjust and fine tune your exposure. If you're shooting moving subjects or if you are on the move yourself with OFC (like at a wedding or event photography), then TTL is usually the weapon of choice.


----------



## mgblunt

AKUK said:


> I'm not familiar with the D3200 but assume that it has no CLS/Commander mode. You could either deflect the light as suggested above, provided the slave flash can see it, or turn the flash compensation power down so that its brightness is insufficient to cause much/any impact to the photo and the slave detect it. Alternatively you could use a hotshoe adapter/extension and run a wire to the flash (which is a trip hazard and a PITA).
> 
> If you're going to be doing a lot of OFC, then you may as well just bite the bullet and invest in a set of wireless triggers. Whether you decide to go with manual or TTL triggers, or Pocketwizard 344/433Mhz (to use sekonic meter triggering) or 2.4ghz triggers is up to you and will dependant upon your budget and existing equipment. If it's posed stuff, I personally just use manual triggers on a PW frequency so I can meter the flashes with the Sekonic L-758DR. You have time to adjust and fine tune your exposure. If you're shooting moving subjects or if you are on the move yourself with OFC (like at a wedding or event photography), then TTL is usually the weapon of choice.


I have tried a couple of different inexpensive flash triggers with no success and I'm not sure at this point I want to shell out $300 for a set of good ones I think I will try to make some kind of deflector for the BIF and see how that works,,,thanks for the response!


----------



## KmH

The D3xxx/D5xxx Nikon's do not have flash Commander mode which has an option to reduce the built-in flash power to a level so low it doesn't influence the photo, but still provides the infrared (IR - not visible light) signal needed to trigger an off camera Nikon CLS capable flash unit.

Many Nikon and 3rd party flash units can be triggered with the flash of visible light from a built-in or hot shoe flash unit.

As mentioned you could block the flash from a D3xxx built in flash going forward from influencing a photo but still let light from the D3xxx flash go sideways and trigger an off camera flash positioned so it can 'see' the sideways flash from the D3xxx. That limits where you can place a flash unit(s), and triggering using light (IR or visible) is distance limited and may not work well in direct sunlight because of light from the Sun.
Nikon SG-3IR (works with D3xxx/5xxx too)

Better yet is to get an inexpensive set of radio triggers:
Neewer 16 Channel Wireless Remote FM Flash Speedlite Radio Trigger with 2.5mm PC Receiver for Flash Units with Universal Hot Shoe


----------



## Braineack

mgblunt said:


> I have tried a couple of different inexpensive flash triggers with no success and I'm not sure at this point I want to shell out $300 for a set of good ones I think I will try to make some kind of deflector for the BIF and see how that works,,,thanks for the response!



what triggers?

I've had very good luck with RF603 and YN622 units.


----------



## mgblunt

Braineack said:


> mgblunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried a couple of different inexpensive flash triggers with no success and I'm not sure at this point I want to shell out $300 for a set of good ones I think I will try to make some kind of deflector for the BIF and see how that works,,,thanks for the response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what triggers?
> 
> I've had very good luck with RF603 and YN622 units.
Click to expand...

I currently have the Altura set I got from Amazon they worked for a little while but would fail to flash here and there and now the flash function quit working altogether, do you have a suggestion on a brand that works?


----------



## Braineack

A Pair of RF-603n IIs:

Yongnuo RF-603N II Wireless Flash Trigger Kit RF-603II N3 B&H


----------



## mgblunt

Braineack said:


> A Pair of RF-603n IIs:
> 
> Yongnuo RF-603N II Wireless Flash Trigger Kit RF-603II N3 B&H


Thank you much I will order these and see how they work.


----------



## Cutta M

mgblunt said:


> Is there a way to trigger off camera flash using the built in flash on the Nikon D3200 camera without the built in flash influencing the picture ?


No. But you can set your bif to manual, your flash to SU4 and make sure you set the bif to its lowest output. Stand 4 m or more from your subject. Your on bif lighting should be barely noticeable


----------



## hamlet

Those wireless triggers are pretty awesome.


----------



## gckless

Nikon  SG-3IR IR Panel for Built-In Flash 4905 B&H Photo Video


----------



## mgblunt

mgblunt said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of RF-603n IIs:
> 
> Yongnuo RF-603N II Wireless Flash Trigger Kit RF-603II N3 B&H
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much I will order these and see how they work.
Click to expand...

Bought these and they work great thanks for the tip!


----------

